# Mixing live food



## spottygeckos2011 (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi everybody, i was wondering if any livefood such as locusts, crickets, mealworms, dubia roaches, or superworms could live in the same tub?
If so, it would help alot


----------



## Adams Corns (Aug 5, 2010)

when i did workexperience through college the shop always got atleast one box of mealworms that had a locust or two in them but i dont know if thats a packing error ? :lol2:

Sorry for being no use at-all


----------



## 123dragon (Jan 15, 2011)

i keep my meal worms mixed in with my morio worms with no real problems, 

i have learnt myself you cant keep locust with crickets because the crickets kill the locusts

maby crickets could live with cockroaches


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

123dragon said:


> i keep my meal worms mixed in with my morio worms with no real problems,
> 
> i have learnt myself you cant keep locust with crickets because the crickets kill the locusts
> 
> maby crickets could live with cockroaches


They would kill roaches too. I was wondering if I could keep different species of roaches together.


----------

